# Great day on Escambia, 12-12 -11



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Had the day off. Launched at Jim's this morning. Went over by the bridge, and saw baitfish coming up near the bank. Got into 4.8 ft of water and cast towards the bank and it was on with the Gulp Crazy Legs Jerk Shad on a 1/4 oz. jig head. I caught many good sized specks with several keepers. Probably one about every three or four casts. A big school of dolphins rolled in and they shut down the bite pretty quickly. I took off and went over to the Gulf Power hot water outlet and fished the Gulp some more and caught a few more fish. I switched to a Red Rattle Trap and it was ON! Keeper after keeper. Too bad, I did not have somebody with me cause we could have pulled two limits or so right there at the mouth. Went to the back of the outlet and caught what constituted another limit. Many of the fish were in the 16-18" range. Got tired of catching specks after about 40 or so fish. Decided to go over to my TOP SECRET no fail big fish spot. Went in there and caught a small bass and the world's smallest pickerel, still on the Red Rattle Trap. Turned around and caught a decent bass, and then a huge mud fish. Must have been around 10 pounds. Nasty. I didn't even know what it was until I got it to the boat and saw that tail. That had to be the worst fighting fish of the day cause I basically just reeled it in with hardly any fight. Decided to go to Saultsman Bayou and caught 4 more bass. Was surprised that I didn't catch any redfish in there. Good day on the water for me. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

whats a "mud fish"


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.centralfloridafishingreport.com/FishProfile/101.html


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Lucky dog. Some of us have to work for a living. I went to the East on Sunday for some Specks. I was cold as [email protected]#. Caught about 15 Specks and a huge ******. None of the Specks were over 15". Maybe we can get out to Escambia again real soon...

NJD


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

NJD, We will. I've got to work on my calendar today and figure out some stuff.

Reator: Yep, its a bowfin. Big, ugly nasty things that don't fight hard, but they'll hit every bass lure out there. This one grabbed a rattle trap. 

ap


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Sound like a good day. Well done sir, well done!


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

I hate mud fish all they do is tear up my lures!Bending hooks,bending spinnerbait wires.I wont even pull those nasty a$$ fish on my boat.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

hey guys next time you go out... if possible can i get you to catch me a bass.. i have a project i need to do and need one....


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm going Friday. Send me an IM if you want to go .


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

We went back out this weekend to the power plant outlet and it was so slow. Not at all like last weekend. Had to run all the way over to Simpson River to finally get on fish. Caught some trout there, and one 6 lb. hybrid, but it was nothing at all like last trip.


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice post and a good read. thanks and congrats


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

40 specs is a good day in any body's book:thumbsup:


----------

